# Computer shutting down (Sony Vegas Pro 8,rendering)



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

*HELP! Computer shutting down (Sony Vegas Pro 8,rendering)*

Hello...
My problem is that when I'm *rendering* some video (which is like about 1 minute,and about 200-300mb) my computer is shutting down. 
This is the second time it's happening but I've rendered many videos before without any problems. Just to mention,my computer isn't shutting down just when I render videos in *Sony Vegas* but even when I do something else. 
I've read that maybe problem is overheating. Could it be possible? Because I'm rendering my videos usually in the evening when my computer already did a lot of things and maybe already has a high temperature. I suspect that problem is in memory because I checked my disk and it has enough space,and I even deleted some of my old projects. 
Few minutes ago I downloaded program "SpeedFan" to see what temperature of my computer is, and the highest is about *82*.Is it possible that when I'm rendering it,my computer is getting to a higher heat and it reaches it,it's shuting down? 
Thanx alot...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your full system specs, including the details from your PSU label.

Also, post the full list of temperatures and voltages from SpeedFan. 82C is ok for some parts, but extremely dangerous for others.


----------



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,thanx for the fast reply...
Where can I find details from PSU label? As you see I'm very dumb when it comes to this... :/

And about list,here it is:
Temp1: 43C
Temp2: 65C
Temp3: 62C
HD0: 44C
Core: 74C (Core was about 82C)

Vcore1: 1,38V
Vcore2: 1,90V
+3.3V: 3.39V
+5V: 4.92V
+12V: 12.03V

-12V: -0.10V
-5V: -5.16V
+5V: 5.03V
Vbat: 2.80V

I hope this is what you were looking for...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Not dumb at all, you're doing fine. :smile:

To see your system specs, run *Everest* and go to Report > Quick Report All Pages > Plain Text. Post back with the saved text report.

The PSU is the power supply unit, the large box at the top rear of your PC case. Remove the side panel from the case to see the PSU label. We need the make, model and total watts. (eg. Make:Thermaltake, Model:Toughpower, Watts:650W)

If the PSU is too weak for the computer, it can lead to overheating, graphics problems and crashes, so we like to check this first before moving on to the troubleshooting.

Did you take the SpeedFan readings with any other programs running?

The voltages are ok, all within 5% of where they should be, but the temperatures are a bit high for an idle system, and I suspect they will be higher when you're rendering, which could lead to the computer crashing. The hard drive is about 10C too hot, so your problem could be due to poor air circulation and ventilation.

The safe maximum temperature for CPUs varies depending on the CPU model, and can be anywhere between 60-90C. We'll get a better idea of how dangerous your CPU temperature is after you post the Everest report. If it's too hot, you'll have to clean off the existing thermal paste and reapply some high quality Arctic Silver paste (only about $5US).

While you've got the side panel off the case, blow a can of compressed air around the fans, heatsink and card slots to remove any dust. Also, make sure all the fans are positioned correctly and spinning. There should be one at the front of the case pulling cool air in, and one at the back blowing warm air out. Apart from the case fans, also check the fans on the CPU/heatsink and graphics card.

As for Sony Vegas, I'll leave that to the video experts. :grin:


----------



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

I tried so many times to post EVEREST report but it's just too long,I wanted to post it in parts but it would be too many posts then...
Is there some especially important part that I should post here? If it's not necessary to post it whole...

And btw,when I first launched EVEREST this came up: 
" This computer seems to have a nVIDIA "c51" motherboard chipset. The current version of EVEREST does not fully support your system. To get improved and fixed support for your system,use the EVEREST Report Wizard to submit the Hardware report of your system to Lavalys. The submitted information would enable us to implement full support for your system in the next release of EVEREST. "

And I cannot remove the side panel from the case...or am I that stupid? :/

I took SpeedFan just while Opera was opened.
And just to mention something,my computer is really close to my walls,maybe that's the reason for the poor air circulation?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Re Vegas - as Koala (and you) have suggested I would guess at it being a system problem with heat the most likely suspect rather than a Vegas issue - rendering video is very resource intensive and will most likely see your CPU usage up close to its max leading to high temps if used over a sustained period of time which will shut you down - I used to get this on my old system until I re-pasted the CPU and cleaned up the heatsink, case fans and inlet meshes (which were clogged with grime)

to get your case sides off - there should be some screws at the rear of your case - unscrew them then slide the side either backwards or upwards to release the locating lugs.


----------



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

Here are the details from the PSU label:

Voltage: 115V- , 230V-
Current: 10A , 6A
Frequency: 60Hz-50Hz
Voutput: +5V , +3.3V , +12V1
Max: 110W , 144W , 168 W | 380W

I removed the dust from the inside and checked SpeedFan again...Now it's like:
Temp1: 41C
Temp2: 60C
Temp3: 53C
HD0: 41C
Core: 66C

Should I try now to render my video to see if it will shut down?


----------



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

I just rendered it without any problems and it's MUCH faster than before...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

glad to hear that :grin: - if you can locate your tower where it will get better airflow (not too closed in by walls etc.) you may even get lower temps. Regular cleaning is a good idea so that dust and grime don't build up - you may need at some time soon to re-paste your CPU as the paste eventually breaks down and doesn't allow the heat to be transferred to the heat sink - if you don't feel confident in doing that, it shouldn't cost too much at your local computer service shop just see how it goes for now.


----------



## Natx (Jul 3, 2009)

Nahh..Again me :/
My sister was playing some game online and it shutted down again,then when I turned it on I checked SpeedFan again and Core temperature was 99C 
Can I do something else to keep the temperatures low or is it just keeping it clean and not too close to walls for better air circulation?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the Core (CPU) temperatrue is the only high one, then you've fixed the other temperatures by cleaning out the dust and improving the ventilation.

To lower the CPU temperature, clean off the old thermal paste and replace with *Arctic Silver*. You just need a tiny amount of paste. Put it in the middle of the CPU and spread it round with the edge of a credit card until you can hardly see it. It will fill in the microscopic grooves on the CPU, allowing better contact between the surface of the CPU and the heatsink. This should reduce the temperature significantly. Full instructions here: *http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm*

You could also replace the heatsink/fan with a higher quality one (Zalman, for example).

Make sure the heatsink/fan is firmly clipped onto the motherboard. There should be no movement at all if it's properly attached.

A 380W PSU is a bit on the low side for modern computers. For a computer that is running CPU-intensive programs like video rendering, I would expect at least a 450W.


----------

